# 34 weeks pregnant and being sick



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Well the title says it all really   I have never quite got rid of my sickness all the way through my pregnancy but it really has taken a turn for the worse again and finding it a bit difficult. I was sick Sat night (we had a take away so blamed it on them  ) but have been sick yesterday night and tonight as well, always 5-6 hours after having my tea, not sick during the day so far. Will it effect the LO? I am so worried he is not getting all the food he needs. I am not eating a lot as it is because I feel sick all the time as well. I know this may sound mad but does being sick hurt the baby? It really hurts my bump afterwards with tensing up and he goes really quiet so I spend most of the time worrying he is ok after I have been sick  

Any help/advise would be very much appreciated, I don't see my m/w until next Tuesday.

Thanks
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's awful that you have had it for so long, as it really gets you down doesn't it?  It won't have any effect on the baby at all so don't worry, it's just annoying for you!  Really hope it stops soon and you can enjoy at least a couple of weeks sickness free!  

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Thank you for your speedy response  

It is getting worse   not been able to keep my tea down again today, is there any reason why it has got bad again all of a sudden? Do you think it will go away soon or is it just one of them things I need to put up with and just hope it goes soon? Like you said it is getting me down and the thought of another 7-8 weeks of this is a bit   

Thanks again xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sometimes it comes on really bad and then goes off completely, so just keep your fingers crossed that that is what it happening for you.  If not, just keep trying different remedies, try eating small amounts in the afternoon also, to see if it helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I have felt sick all day but I have just eaten little and often and I have not been sick today   

I am keeping everything crossed that I am not sick again for a while!

Thank you     xx


----------

